# Wrestlemania



## Jehosafat Omega (10 mo ago)

I would like Brock to win, but it is almost a fact that it is Roman's turn to beat him in mania. I see Roman beating him dirty, some little cheat. The only way for Brock to win is for someone to interfere with hitting Roman (The Rock), but I see it as very difficult. Still, I hope I'm wrong and Brock makes me swallow my words.


----------



## billcu1 (10 mo ago)

Jehosafat Omega said:


> I would like Brock to win, but it is almost a fact that it is Roman's turn to beat him in mania. I see Roman beating him dirty, some little cheat. The only way for Brock to win is for someone to interfere with hitting Roman (The Rock), but I see it as very difficult. Still, I hope I'm wrong and Brock makes me swallow my words.


IDK what it is about Reigns or this character of his. It's been going on for so long now I just about leave when he comes out; which seems like constantly. It is so tiring. Watching his constant invincibility gets old. At least he is needing to cheat now, and not just constantly win.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (Winner Take All...


The table has been set. 2022 Royal Rumble winner and WWE Champion Brock Lesnar has chosen to battle Roman Reigns in The Biggest WrestleMania Match of All-Time. It's WINNER TAKE ALL in a highly anticipated Championship Unification Match on WrestleMania Sunday. Although Lesnar was originally...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------

